# 1987 Z31 N/A fuel pump/gas tank installation



## zchris87v (Jun 8, 2010)

New member here, and I need some help. Purchased a 1987 Z31 n/a last week for a couple hundred bucks, the issue with it was that the fuel pump was burnt out, and the guy bought a new one but didn't have time to install it. I was gathering all the parts when I noticed that the screws for the fill nozzle were missing, and I have no idea what size they are (as well as the ones for the fuel level sensor cover). 

Additionally, I am unsure about the order of the hoses. There are three nozzles to connect fuel lines to - one that is angled to the right, right above the axle, and two that are facing rearward - I figured out that the middle was the line for the fuel to the engine. 

As I stated, I'm missing the screws for the fill nozzle (leading to the side of the gas tank) so I haven't had a chance to see if it will start. Also, the fuel level sensor was disconnected, and it had four wires running to it, I believe white/black/red/green, and I have no idea how they were connected. 

Any help anyone could give me would be incredibly appreciated.


----------

